# Baby foals growing up



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is adorable!!! Both her and her mother are stunning!!!!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

This is baby Bella she was born b4 Amber =)

1 day old


















frist time outside



























Meeting other horses









and now


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks =D


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bella is gorgeous too!! Your horses are beautiful!!!!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

One more foal two add lol but a colt and frist one that aint a pally like the rest =D
Bella is my friends colt
Amber is a friends filly
And alabama is my aunts colt


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

lol sorry guys last foal =D

Alabama was born b4 them all he is a little beef cake lol
a coulp of mins old









Frist time outside



























and the last pictures i took of him since him and his mom left for breeding




































thanks for looking everyone =D


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

woahh he is one chunky foal :O


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> woahh he is one chunky foal :O


 haha yeah we cant wait for him to come back home =D and see how big he got its been 2 weeks =( we miss the little guy and the momma


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

holy beef cake patties!!! lol what breed are they?


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> holy beef cake patties!!! lol what breed are they?


There all Quarter horses
They all have the same father 

Frenchman gold


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

omg they are all the cutest things ever. i love foals i would have a million if they stayed that size forever. good thing i dont own a farm yet becuase i will have several minis


----------



## patchyponies (Jun 20, 2011)

they have their mummys markings
all of them


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I LOVE the last foal. He's such a chunky butt! So cute! I wanna snuggle all of them!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the last colts right front looks funny to me...but they are all adorable none the less haha love how chunky the boy is :]


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> the last colts right front looks funny to me...but they are all adorable none the less haha love how chunky the boy is :]


Yeah he is a little kneed out how ever you say it lol.But our 4 year old colt had the same thing and now he is fine now. I can't wait to see him we miss him soo much!!! he should be comming home this weekend with his momma


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MerlotDotOne said:


> lol sorry guys last foal =D
> 
> Alabama was born b4 them all he is a little beef cake lol
> a coulp of mins old
> ...


Now *that* little boy is a stud muffin!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

This is mac


















and 2day 4 years old


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just out of curosity, do you know the HYPP satus of the 'chunky' colt? It could explain his bulk if he is positive, since you said he was QH.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Adorable foals!! Love the pally's especially!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Aspin, thats what i was originally thinking about was Hypp, but i didn't know how to go about asking! i am very curious of tihs as well which was why i asked their breed.


----------



## Ralphmalf9 (Aug 19, 2011)

So pretty.


----------

